# liste mit anbietern und ihre IPs



## Tobias K. (25. Juni 2002)

moin

ich hatte mal ne liste in der stand welche IPs zu welchem anbieter gehören. könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen wo ich so ne liste herbekomme?

mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## foxx21 (25. Juni 2002)

wie jetzt ? #

das musst du schon ausführlicher beschreiben,

um ne ip von ner site rauszukriegen ping http://www.irgenwas.com


wenn nicht weißt wie das pingen geht post halt nochmal

-greez


----------



## sam (25. Juni 2002)

http://www.diabolo666.com/tools/IP.htm


----------



## Tobias K. (26. Juni 2002)

@sam
jo danke, genau was ich gesucht hab!

@foxx21
anscheinend hab ich es genau genug beschrieben!



mfg umbrasaxum


----------

